
The Tripcost estimates your travel budget plan for 3000 cities - fearandgreed
https://thetripcost.com/?ref=hackernews
======
fearandgreed
Hey HN, we are a studio of mobile and web developers from Kazakhstan. Here is
the website if ur curious what we do
[https://sprintsquads.com](https://sprintsquads.com) We have made a tool that
would estimate the trip cost to any of the 3000 cities. We have gathered
statistics and information about those cities from over 100+ various
resources. The resource is free and has no ads in it. We know the price for a
cup of coffee, a cinema ticket, a McMeal, a pint of local beer, a bus ticket,
hotel night and hundreds of more objects in each of those 3000 cities

Check it out, leave your feedback, would be super appreciated. This website is
done by the original nomads for nomads.

